# What's your dual fan push-pull setup like?



## happita (Aug 4, 2010)

How effective is this kind of cooling?
I would like your input and I'm sure others as well, on what works best for YOU. This is more or less a small compilation of different setups to compare your own to. I'll update a list if people are interested.

*Parts:* List your CPU(frequency/volts), cooler, and fans
*Price:* List the price for your cooler and fans
*Noise:* How audible is your setup and how far away is your PC from you
*Cooling:* Effectiveness of your setup including idle and load temps (benching/gaming or whatever other way you use to test this)


----------



## mhadina (Aug 7, 2010)

nothing worth buying expensive fans
you could get a few degrees but thats it


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

*Parts...*







Cooler Master Hyper 212+ with stock fan and one CM R4 sickleflow. (Also a CM R4 sickleflow behind my cooler...) 






*Price*

$30 for the Hyper 212+ 

$9-10 each per R4.

*Noise* 

It's quiet enough to sleep a mere 8 feet from it, when I'm at my desk I'm maybe 2-3 feet away. (Please note that I run the stock 212+ fan at 70% unless I need to lower temps for some reason. as it's loud otherwise.) 

*Cooling*

Normal under 100% load temps (I crunch almost 24/7), are about 43*C - 48*C depending on how warm my room is. While idle they are normally 30*C - 33*C

Honestly I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 7, 2010)

@Edward: If I get that Hyper212+ then I'll do exactly the same as your setup


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

It's a great set up. I could probably overclock higher, but I'm just being careful. I didn't want to put in any more voltage.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 7, 2010)

Remember back to 2007 or maybe later, the AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ was my favorite CPU for OCing. Love that Black Edition CPU, and still keeping that love with AMD until now


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Parts.
Xeon3220 @ 3ghz 1.2870 volts. Alpenfóhn Brocken with Silenxt Ixtrema pro 120x38 mm "90cfm" and Brocken stock fan.

Price: heat-sink £21 including stock fan , silenx fan £15 incl delivery ( I already had this fan)

Noise, I have the stock fan set to silent mode in bios and the silenx fan spins at half speed ( 700rpm) so its pretty much totally silent, I can hear a side-panel fan over everything else as its spinning @1500rpm.


Temps @ the moment ( ambient approx 20c)
26/24/25/25
Temps after 5mins of prime 95 on high heat.
45/46/46/47

Now lets turn the Silenx fan up : ]

42/44/45/45

So if you have a dual fan set up, don't bother running them  full speed unless your benching.

Waste of precious silence!

I'll take a picture of my setup later, its quite silly : ]


----------



## Frick (Aug 7, 2010)

mhadina said:


> nothing worth buying expensive fans
> you could get a few degrees but thats it



Could be worth it. I have a 92mm Noctua fan that cost me €20. Expensive? Yes. Worth it? IMO, yes. Pushes lots of air and is pretty darn quiet.


----------



## Konceptz (Aug 10, 2010)

some people say its over rated but the twin 120s on my ultra 120 beg to differ, if done right you can drop 3-5 degrees under load.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 10, 2010)

I go for silence over a few degrees.


----------



## Konceptz (Aug 10, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> I go for silence over a few degrees.



not really load, i hear my drives over anything, but i guess it depends on the fans being utilized.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 10, 2010)

By the way.






No such thing as not enough fans.

Also custom paper clip clips for the 38mm fan!

with special vibration dampening/gripping rubber POWER bands.

Did have it like this before, but get better mobo/NB temps how I have it now, also cooler GPU!


----------



## niko084 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have done quite a few of these and have noticed pretty steadily that if you use a higher cfm fan on the pull side you get better temps than if you use the same fan.

I'm guessing this is do to the fins not being perfectly level causing some of the air to get trapped or slow down the air.

I have actually on a Xig Balder seen the temps raise 1-2c with 2 fans on the heatsink.

IMO: By the time you buy the cooler and the extra fan(s), you may as well just go water unless you love the sound of fans.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 10, 2010)

the whole point in push pull is to use one fast fan and one not so fast fan. I went from a 3 tripple rad setup to one pa 120.3 in pull/push  with the same temps


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 10, 2010)

Q9550 4.0Ghz @ 1.232 volts 24/7
Loads of 55-50c and idles between 24-27c to 34-37c in the summer.

and gaming loads barly hit 49c. Good setup for a 4Ghz quad 

Corsair H50 cooler

1xUltra KAZE push at 2,800 rpm and -9.99 at newegg
1xAntec tri cool on high as pull at 2200 rpm-free with case.

Droped temps by 3-5c like other people have said. 


I actually don't think the Ultra kaze is that extremely audible like people scream in reviews., I hate to be used to the noise. It was actually quiet enough to trick me into thinking It wasnt even spinning, I had to check rpms and feel airflow knowing it was a improvment  

But have the other 6x120mm fans on high
the Corsair Ram cooler ramped up
the antec spot cooler ramped up
and my 9600gso at 100% with the fan.

Drowns the noise- But its barley audible from 20-30 feet away- 

And of course you can hear the computer from 100-150 feet away- but it just sounds like a very low current of motors' Nothing that'll annoy you ear though unless your about 20 feet away.

And it doesn't annoy me ear sense I love my system and ive been used to the noise for a year or to.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 10, 2010)

Parts: Thermolab Baram, Noctua (I can't remember the model) pushing and Akasa Apache pulling. Cpu: see system specs, everything on stock but the multiplier. Temps: 29c idle 44c load. I can't really hear anything over the fans on the case. Price: Thermolab Baram: £32 and £8 (Noctua) and £10 (Akasa) for the fans.


----------



## afw (Aug 10, 2010)

Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B with 2 x XIGMATEK XLF-1253 (1600RPM) on a Q9550 @ 3.6GHz (1.232v) ... Using Prolimatech PK-1 Thermal paste ... 

Price --> $65 + $20 (cooler + fans)

Noise --> cant hear em at all ... very silent ... 

ambient temp --> not sure ... living in Sri Lanka (indian subcontinent)
Idle temps --> 44/38/36/37 (core 0 temp worries me a lot ... tried reapplying thermal paste dint work  )
load temps on Prime95 ---> 65/58/58/57 (may go higher ... stopped after 2hrs ... since i thought the OC was stable)

I'll Upload the pics and screenshots later


----------



## JATownes (Aug 10, 2010)

Parts: 
Phenom II 940 @ 3.7Ghz
Scythe Mugen 2 w/ Gentle Typhoon 1800rpm in push Xiggy 1800rpm in pull
Idle ~33, Load ~50
I have it cranked to 100% all the time and it isn't real loud, but you can hear it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 10, 2010)

I was winning the horrendously large heatsink contest til you got here JATownes XD


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 10, 2010)

Thermaltake Sonic Tower Rev.2 with 2x 12' Coolermaster fan's.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hoss what cooler is that on your top GPU?


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=145

with a Evercool 8' Disco light.

I thought the red theme I had going was boring so I spiced it up with a tri-light.

The cooler works quite well.  It's 30 degrees in my house right now and my 4850 is idling at 39


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

Push pull is very effective but really noisy as well that is if you have really high speed fans 3000+ RPM . Mine is really loud . 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## happita (Aug 10, 2010)

Are those 2 radiators on the backside of your case? The motors on those things probably contribute to the overall noise.

But dam, that is 1 wicked setup!


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

happita said:


> Are those 2 radiators on the backside of your case? The motors on those things probably contribute to the overall noise.
> 
> But dam, that is 1 wicked setup!



Yes on is the Swiftech 2x120 the other a 3x120 wicked cool temps for a long time


----------

